# A Story



## Kitten Courna (Aug 20, 2003)

*AS* you all have been informed, I am lamenting the death of my summer.  As both a season, and a holiday, it was something we all could admire.  The epitome of renewal, the season of, not birth, as is spring, but of the true meat of life itself, growth and heated passion, storms and deep, still nights.  However, the summer is past, in a blaze of awkward growth and tumultuous fervor, and we are here to mourn.  Or, rather, I myself am here to mourn, alone.  Because that is what this summer was, one of loneliness and stagnation, of life poorly lived, even in the brightest of seasons.  

It takes a great tragedy, sometimes, to awaken one to his surroundings.  It takes a very small thing, sometimes, to create great tragedy in a single man's life.  As the visit of a relative is one man's period of terror, so the death of a family member is one man's cause for celebration.  It takes a great understanding of man to begin to cope with why these things are, and even the greatest understanding can be lost in the clouds of misery.  The self-punishment of guilt, and equally the lack thereof, are things that may be considered circumstantial shocks, for in the face of circumstance, clarity and righteousness pale and grow weak, and the most certain judgement is made unsteady on its pedestal.  It is in that face that summer stared and died, slowly, beneath the weight of indecision.

Life was not made to be easy.  It was made to be life, and must be accepted, though never bowed to.  The ability to make one's life better is always available to any who have the strength to work hard enough against circumstance and society.  It is more than a desire to better one's surroundings, it is an inner strength that most lack when one thier own.  The things that hold one back from this, are the things one values in one's self.  Honor, honestly, a love for those who care most that would suffer under decisions made only for the self.  So what can be done?  Strength must be drown in, and the self must be defended from the onslaught of unhappiness.  If silence is the answer, then silence it must be, until the time is right for speaking.  If silence can not be bourn, then the strength has failed.  Under the burden of silence, summer was crushed, and died.

The ability to restart.  Man was given the passion to raise himself from the floor, when his enemies have beaten him.  He was given the mind to recall the things most important, and use them to prop himself up to fight again.  When twice one has been beaten down, and twice one's work has been erased with unerring permanance, one must stand again.  The third time...?  Stand.  Taste the uncertainty of life, feel the fragility of the world on your fingertips, realize that death may loom over your shoulder at any moment, and stand again.  Though life may crush you, passion will resurrect you.  In the heat of passion, summer has thrived.

It's time was short.  Its beauties were breif, few, and far between.  Seasons happened before, and seasons will happen after.  This blazing summer has not died, will not be remembered with misery, but will stand easily among the rest as simply another summer or torn wounds and healed hearts.  I am here to mourn it, alone, as I saw it born.  In peace, I hope to leave it.  Rest well.

-Kitten


----------



## Kimberly Bird (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi Kitten, that was a nice eulogy on summer.  It is very quick this season of warmth.  This morning when I took my dog out, I stopped in my tracks.  It was damn cold out there.  I had to run back in and get my sweater and shoes on.  That means kids back at school soon, Halloween right around the corner, and then the blizzards start.  

I hope work is going okay for you.

Kimberly


----------



## Kitten Courna (Aug 24, 2003)

Thanks.  I live in a place where summer lasts remarkably long, in terms of seasons, so a lot may happen in the blistering days.  It still seems like it passes as quickly as it does everywhere though.  I suppose that summer, being one of those times we cherish, passes the same time everywhere, no matter how many months it takes.  

I also had my last day of work, and now am making the big move.  Here goes!

-Kitten


----------

